# Crappie Walborn



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

If any one knows me personally they know I sometimes can be a day late and a dollar short I switched over to bass mode and catfish gear but some one said they are catching crappie with some consistency at walborn Am I being gas lighted that means for you younger gents BS 's give me what ya know


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I got a bunch few weeks ago(late May). That seemed to be the tail-end of their spawning run. Tried a few days later, not there(where they had been!) They are still in the lake somewhere so if you can locate them, you "could" catch them. My first time for crappie there, and they were quite a bit "nicer" than I had read/heard they would be. Expecting Wft or Mog 8-9" type "cookie cutters"(no "limits" there either), most were 10-11". Tall Tails Bait might have latest on them?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't think they are lying to ya! The weird thing about that lake is the hotter the water gets usually the better the fishing gets!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Now if you were looking for tons of "smallish" channels, that's the Place!(Not BS'n either!)


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

LOL I know that's not BS. Lol. I Fished walborn for the past 30 plus years. Love to crappie fish caught plenty of bass out of there too


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The state finally realized those cats they stock were not growing like a 18 year cat being 18in! Unreal wasting money again!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

strange how some lake produce tons of fish yr aftreryr like mosquito, more pressure than any lake around and still have big crappie every yr, deer creek,wal born others not so.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> The state finally realized those cats they stock were not growing like a 18 year cat being 18in! Unreal wasting money again!


Yes. I don’t understand that. Walborn is chock full of gizzard shad. You would think they would grow fast. My biggest channel this year at Walborn was about 10 lbs. It was an old, ugly, mutant looking thing. I lipped it trying to get my camera out and it thrashed itself free from my grasp. All other channels were anywhere from 12-17” with most 12-14”. I’ve caught a couple hundred channels there this year.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> strange how some lake produce tons of fish yr aftreryr like mosquito, more pressure than any lake around and still have big crappie every yr, deer creek,wal born others not so.


Little to no weeds in Walborn and Deercreek. At least in comparison to Squito.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

bet they kill weeds in wb ,drck noticed that couple weeks back. alliance water supply.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought deer creek was the water supply


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It is. I think he meant Deercreek. 
They don’t like organic matter in the water supply as it turns into trihalomethanes when they dose the water with the chlorine. The water systems have to report the THM levels in their water regularly.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I spent a lot of time at Walborn in June. You can catch those Hybrid Striper on 
about anything you want to throw. A buddy was along in his boat. We got Hybrids
on Cranks, Spinnerbaits, Ned Rigs and Topwater. I don't recall but only a boat or 2
fishing Crappie. Nobody is fishing out there. Maybe 3 or 4 trailers in the parking lot
on weekdays.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Fine by me I like that lake a lot! I think a lot of them stay away from there because of all the idiots on kayaks out there that have no idea what they are doing on them! Had them go between me and the shore a few times and I am a bank beater. lol


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Fine by me I like that lake a lot! I think a lot of them stay away from there because of all the idiots on kayaks out there that have no idea what they are doing on them! Had them go between me and the shore a few times and I am a bank beater. lol


Kayaks are 10 times that at Mogadore. I only saw a few at Walborn, and I 
spent a couple weekends there.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

whitey7 said:


> I thought deer creek was the water supply


i believe wb walborn not west branch walborn deer creek mahoning river and westville all aliance water supply


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone remember when they drained Walborn in the 80's?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I fished it back then and deer creek, that double ramp at walborn with the concrete divider, got stuck in the ramp with the sand, had to move over to the other side to get my boat out. I believe a 6 or 8 hp limit then. Did ok on bass then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

REEL GRIP said:


> Anyone remember when they drained Walborn in the 80's?


oh yeah My opinion they killed the lake Don't get me wrong It's a fine Lake but not like it was it killed a lot of fish I remember spots that held water that fish were flopping around in and It's come a long way back


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

snag said:


> I fished it back then and deer creek, that double ramp at walborn with the concrete divider, got stuck in the ramp with the sand, had to move over to the other side to get my boat out. I believe a 6 or 8 hp limit then. Did ok on bass then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember when they were putting in the new ramp and had to unload at the one parking lot LOL backed my truck like 30 yards in that shallow water to put off Fun times


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Very quiet lake with excellent numbers. Find the holes find the fish. Early am best.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Trey drained the lake to make repairs on the dam, killed most of the fish,
some went thru the dam to Deercreek. After the repairs where made, and the lake was
filling, ODNR loaded it up with Bass, big time. In the mid 90's the Bass fishing was
fabulous. Best I have seen anywhere, by far. 30 Bass on a quick trip after work was common.
The word got out, then the crowds hit, and it really got pounded. ODNR told me they never
reproduced well. When they started to lock it up at nite, there would be 10 or 15 guys
waiting on Price Rd. for them to open the gate at daybreak.
The bite really fell off soon after. Plus when Alliance took it away from ODNR an gave it to
Stark Parks, ODNR took a lot of the fish they put in, out, I believe. They where in there at nite
with 3 shock boats 3 times that I know of. Would they
use 3 boats 3 times for a survey? Maybe...


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Isn’t the dam leaking? I’ve heard that numerous times. 
I fish walborn the most, with an occasional trip to deer creek. I rarely catch any hybrids, but do well on bass and crappie. I would like to catch more hybrids though. Those things fight hard!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

REEL GRIP said:


> Kayaks are 10 times that at Mogadore. I only saw a few at Walborn, and I
> spent a couple weekends there.


Then they must have died off some! Most likely since all the Mount students are home.


----------



## sebringwhiskers (Mar 15, 2008)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Fine by me I like that lake a lot! I think a lot of them stay away from there because of all the idiots on kayaks out there that have no idea what they are doing on them! Had them go between me and the shore a few times and I am a bank beater. lol


I fish from my kayak and very respectful of boats, fish and the lakes in general. Caught a 23 1/2 inch channel cat at walborn near the dam drifting,about 3 weeks ago,many boats out there they were respectful of me as i was to them. Found trash in lake floating ,picked them up to throw away. my yak smelled so bad later had to mr clean it so flies would go away. BTW i used chicken liver when i caught the cat that fought like a wiper in a kayak.


----------



## sebringwhiskers (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is the best tip i ever got for keeping chicken liver on a hook. Bought from amazon "retelast tubular elastic net for wound dressings restraint size #3. you tie one end put chicken liver in tie the other end, put it on the hook and it will not come off.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have some thing like that used finger wounds. great idea


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

whitey7 said:


> Isn’t the dam leaking? I’ve heard that numerous times.
> I fish walborn the most, with an occasional trip to deer creek. I rarely catch any hybrids, but do well on bass and crappie. I would like to catch more hybrids though. Those things fight hard!!


Yes, it still leaks. I was told, it is the only hydraulic dam in Ohio. They worked on it to make repairs because someone shot up the motors with a rifle. Thats why all the barbed-wire
around the pump house now. But they did something wrong and it leaks.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wonder if/when they’ll drain and fix it. Never realized someone shot it.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

There has been talk of that.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

all ways some body messing things up this is the first year I,ve fished this lake and I like it. and I,m 20min away. lot of nice folks there.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> all ways some body messing things up this is the first year I,ve fished this lake and I like it. and I,m 20min away. lot of nice folks there.


Wow, I am surprised you have never fished Walborn until this year, as many years as you have been fishing! I would have thought anyone "vintage" enough to have once rented a tie-off stake at Zeppernick would certainly have fished Walborn once or twice in his life, especially living in Louisville! LOL.

And you are right, Walborn is a LOVELY lake. Particularly for crappie. Nice and quiet and easy to launch/retrieve. The bass are there to and of course too many cats, but depending on who you are that may not be a bad thing. A catch is a catch, and the cats like to be caught.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep drove by there a lot just looking around always headed for mos.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bountyhunter said:


> yep drove by there a lot just looking around always headed for mos.


lol and needed a little persuasion to stop


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Typical Walborn channel. 

A bunch more this weekend.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Typical Walborn channel.
> 
> A bunch more this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 366319


Sad, and with those barbs, Nothing eats Them!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Funny the state over stocks them and now they want to up limits ! Stop stocking them I mean channel cats


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Fished at Walborn twice in the past two weeks for bass. All I caught was crappie, many of which were good sized. Was catching them on crankbaits and green pumpkin tubes on bottom.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Could be the increased fishing pressure but the ave. size of crappie there this year seems better than previously reported. Or maybe the cats, LM, and hybrids are eating up the smalls!?(Inknow the state stocks channell cats as a top predstor to improve panfishing.) Very strange but I haven't seen any decent gills? Only a few little ones(stunted?) caught by kids from shore.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have never had an issue with finding nice size crappie at Walborn


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I have never had an issue with finding nice size crappie at Walborn


Now u will


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I have never had an issue with finding nice size crappie at Walborn


What’s a good crappie there? 12”?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Shoot, a 12 inch crappie is a good one anywhere.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Fish2Win said:


> What’s a good crappie there? 12”?


caught plenty of 11 inch one's Deer Creek has quantity plenty of 6 to 8 inch lol


----------

